

Skyrim sells 3.5 million copies in 48hrs - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/skyrim-sells-over-3-5-million-copies-in-first-48-hours-20111117/

======
Axsuul
Do not and I repeat, DO NOT, buy this game, launch this game, and click "New
Game" if you plan on releasing something in the near future.

~~~
syaz1
Oblivion was kinda _okay_ to me. Morrowind didn't hook me up. Fall Out NV was
_okay_ too. But this game, got me looking forward to clock out and get home.

It is productivity-killer. Heed what he said.

~~~
dlikhten
Suffers from a lot of UI problems. Seems like they fired all the UI people and
hired a bunch of artists instead.

Ars had a half-good coverage on it, but its interesting how badly it goes
wrong. Some of the problems are bugs, some are not bugs but flaws.

You have two hands, two independent hands. Every object in each hand has a
different effect on the overall combination. Two spells = double cast? Or
perhaps cast a shield and an offence. Spell + weapon = attack and cast, but no
block. Weapon + shield or 1 weapon = block enabled.

There is no way to hotkey combinations (1 = sword + shield, 2 = bow, 3 =
double fire, 4 = shield + heal spell, etc)

Furthermore not all abilities are hand abilities, some are "Z" abilities
(shouts, powers) which are independent but each "Z" ability is used in
combination with hand combos. You may want diff Z abilities at diff times.

So instead of a two-mode choice where one selection is about hands, and the
2nd is about Z you have 1-8 keys, which pressing 2x means different things
depending on what you have bound to it. And no combinations. Basically they
solved for the most uncommon use case, leaving the most common use case as...
bleh.

Not to mention inventory management being gawd awful. And the most time-
annoying thing: Selling 10 items 1 at a time = more speech gain than selling
10 items 10 at a time. That's just BS as it means I have to chose between
wasting time and leveling up OR just getting shit done and continuing playing.
While achieving the exact same goal. Its like exploiting.

Basically one of the most critical aspects of the video game - the interaction
- has been highly overlooked and underthought.

~~~
dromidas
You did just highlight the only two problems I've got with the game. The
weapon combination thing is kind of awful, but the 'Favorites' menu that comes
up when you push Q is easy to use once you get used to it even though when you
press LEFT click it equips to the RIGHT hand, and RIGHT click equips to LEFT
hand... DEAR GOD FIX THAT PLEASE BETHESDA FFS! Other part being inventory
management... or lack there of. Fortunately everything else in the game
waaaaaaaaaaaaay more than makes up for that annoyance.

~~~
antifuchs
The great thing about the crappy UI is that there are (even now) very talented
and motivated people working on mods to make it all better.

Bethesda games have seriously powerful modding capabilities. If they were
released perfect out of the box, nobody would have any motivation to do as
much work as they do (-:

